# the sickness again .. only different :S



## 13ollox

i think my subadult hierodula parviceps has got the being sick sickness thing . only i never see it be sick ( it moving it's head down and then wiping it's mouth all over the tank ) . and it aint that reddy brown . its more feces coulour but stuck to her lid of her tank and sticky . my crickets are fine and fed on what they have been for months without a hitch . and the rest of my mantids are healthy . so any ideas ?

Neil


----------



## vincecater

I've just had the same thing with my chinese mantis, I saw it being sick though. Does anyone know any reason for this? The sick was brownish.

thanks, Vince


----------



## Rick

This comes through my mantids every now and then. Still haven't pinpointed the cause.


----------



## Toe

Dose the tank stink bad ? I ask because one of mine has just died, it stinks and there's brown shat on the glass


----------



## worldofmantis

i had a femal european mantis that was throwing up brownish stuff evreywhere what i did was i fed it water threw a straw and after a while of throwing up it was fine but i also had a chinese mantis who was doing that and i fed it water threw a straw and it still died but it think the water seriously helps. cant remember who suggested it first on the forum but he said it was because it flushed the mantids system faster?


----------



## mantidman

drip water on the sides of the tank it will lap them up. it may be looking for water droplets.


----------



## ismart

Water helped me. I just kept giving my sick mantids alot of water and after awhile the brownish puke became more transparent and diluted. I was able to save about half of my sick mantids.


----------



## antjoss

I'm getting quite fed up of mantids being sick. In my experience its always fatal. I've lost three female orchids to this, and this morning I witnessed one of my sub-adult females let out a great steam of purple liquid, which didn't smell too great, so she'll probably die. She eat a moth straight after but I'm not sure if that good or bad. In smaller orchids the food seems to get stuck in the thorax (you can see it) so they eventually starve to death. I've only been feeding them hover flies, blue bottles, and moths. Never had a problem with the males though.


----------



## yen_saw

Besides providing a clean environment and healthy food, it appears to me that keeping the mantis in a warmer place during and after food reduce the chances of mantis sickness. I hardly have any puke incident ever since doing that. Not sure if that works for everyone but it works for me.


----------



## ismart

What yen said makes sense about the temp. Maybe the temp is to cold and the mantis cant digest it's food properly? Just a thoery but maybe the food in it's stomatch becomes rancid so the mantis tries to puke it up hence that disgusting smell it gives off.


----------



## jellyflakes

i think the reason mantids cach this is cuz theres diffrent pets in the house


----------



## clemsonfight

> i think the reason mantids cach this is cuz theres diffrent pets in the house


i honestly doubt it. Mantids live among other animals and such in the wild. Doubt this is a factor, but I've been wrong before.


----------

